# New Haven, CT area - D&D, Star Wars or Supers



## John Crichton (Jul 11, 2005)

Heya.

I've been on hiatus from tabletop gaming for nearly a year. I'm 28 and have 10+ years as a GM (mostly) and player under my belt. I'm looking to get a game going on either Friday nights or Saturdays. I can run or play, it really doesn't matter (at least right now) as I'm simply looking to play again. I prefer to GM but it's not a must. 

The game needs to be within 25-30 minutes driving distance from New Haven. Other particulars to be determined later. Have a group and want an extra player? Sick of running and want something new? Gimme an email at:

mglickman(at)snet(dot)net

I'm most interested in games that I listed in the thread title but am open to other games.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 10, 2005)

Bumpity Bump.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 10, 2005)

Whoa! Matt, you are John Crichton? I had no idea. This is Bob from Roger's gaming group.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah.  He is I.  

Nice to hear from ya.  How are things?


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 10, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Yeah.  He is I.
> 
> Nice to hear from ya.  How are things?




All is well. We meet on Thursday nights now at Roger's. Chris and I were wiped out last week by a freakin' dragon. Working on new characters now...

I'm sured all of us would love to have you as a guest again, if it can be arranged.

edit: Oh, Roger said you went to GenCon? Have a good time?


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 10, 2005)

Man, I wish I didn't work until midnight.    I work Sunday - Thursday 3:30-midnight.  Really kills my availability.  I miss playing and I had lots of fun that one night I was there.  Maybe during on of my breaks from work I can stop by again for a session or two.

GenCon was cool.  I got sick one on of the days so I had to chill at the hotel for most of it but overall much fun was had.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 10, 2005)

Join some pbp games. Have you tried them yet? I get most of my RP'ing here.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 11, 2005)

I haven't done any as of yet.  I typically game for the social interaction so I don't know how much I'd enjoy a pbp game.  One of these days I may give it a shot if I'm REALLY jonesing for some D&D action.


----------



## Ghengis Ska (Sep 13, 2005)

We have a Star Wars d20 RPG looking for a player.

Are those the only times you arer free?


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 13, 2005)

Ghengis Ska said:
			
		

> We have a Star Wars d20 RPG looking for a player.
> 
> Are those the only times you arer free?



 Yeah, I work Sun-Thurs 3:30-midnight which puts a real damper on socializing.  

With any luck I'll only be working these hours for another year.

But if you are playing on Fridays or Saturdays I'm certainly interested.


----------



## asduke (Sep 23, 2005)

*Saturday night games*

I live in Middletown, Ct and run an Eberron game on Saturday nights from 8pm to ??? (when people get tired).  We could add one more if you're still looking.  Send me an email at asduke@msn.com


----------

